# Antonio Rüdiger



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

Volevo chiedere a voi cari amici di Milan World , come vi sembra.
A me sembra promettente, e anche una buona tecnica , anche se a volte pecca di concentrazione.
Io non riesco a giudicarlo, col Frosinone, non mi aveva impressionato molto, mentre col Barcellona ha fatto certi interventi perfetti , voi cosa ne pensate, vi sembra uno Yanga Mbiwa, un Kjaer ( uno dei pochi difensori che Sabatini ha cannato ) , o un bel difensore ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

mi pare un giocatore alla Zapata....cioè uno che può farti grandi partite ma anche grandi boiate...cmq è ancora presto per giudicare...di certo Castan è di un altro livello


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mi pare un giocatore alla Zapata....cioè uno che può farti grandi partite ma anche grandi boiate...cmq è ancora presto per giudicare...di certo Castan è di un altro livello



Grazie


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Bidonazzo, mi pare come Yanga. Un Castan in forma è moolto meglio.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Settembre 2015)

Visto oggi: lento, impacciato e mi pare con una ridotta intelligenza calcistica.

A me ha ricordato parecchio Saliou Lassissi


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bidonazzo, mi pare come Yanga. Un Castan in forma è moolto meglio.



Secondo me invece può essere migliore, oggi ha sbagliato , ma non ha fatto un orrore stile Astori, o Yanga Mbiwa, per me può solo migliorare, col Barca è stato insuperabile, non può essersi ristupidito in 4 giorni.
Comunque caro [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] , è impressionante il cambio di umore, che hanno qui dentro tutti quanti, la Roma passa da dover vincere il campionato, ( ci hanno aperto una discussione dopo la partita con la Juve ), a rischiare i primi 3 posti, l' Inter, con le prime tre partite vinte a fortuna , dicono che è la netta favorita, e la Juve invece da dopo la vittoria col City rivince il campionato , calma per favore


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Visto oggi: lento, impacciato e mi pare con una ridotta intelligenza calcistica.
> 
> A me ha ricordato parecchio Saliou Lassissi



Ho dato tempo a Yanga, la darò pure a lui, qui si passa da un estremo all'altro


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2015)

dico che dovrebbe ritirarsi dal mondo del calcio


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> dico che dovrebbe ritirarsi dal mondo del calcio



Mazza che cattiveria, addirittura ritirarsi dal calcio, se ci gioca ancora Ogbonna, lui ci può ancora giocare


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mazza che cattiveria, addirittura ritirarsi dal calcio, se ci gioca ancora Ogbonna, lui ci può ancora giocare



No, Ogbonna diciamo che non doveva nemmeno iniziare ma dedicarsi ad altro


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> No, Ogbonna diciamo che non doveva nemmeno iniziare ma dedicarsi ad altro


 
Comunque , volevo dirti, che secondo me con Szczesny, la vinceva,o facile, ( ad esempio, prova a mettere Neto della Juve contro il City, secondo te , martedì chi vinceva ). Io non sono complottista, non mi appello ai rigori , mi affido alle bestemmie che tiro da mercoledì per l' infortunio di Szczesny  [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Bidonazzo. Yanga-Mbiwa secondo me era più forte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bidonazzo. Yanga-Mbiwa secondo me era più forte.



Mo non esageriamo, diciamo che erano entrambi abbastanza scandalosi


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> dico che dovrebbe ritirarsi dal mondo del calcio



*.*


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mapou in confronto a questo era Nesta.


----------



## Milan7champions (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ha fatto perdere la schedina, inutile capra


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Dicembre 2015)

aveva ragione Eranio


----------



## Hammer (5 Dicembre 2015)

"Che ce frega de Romagnoli noi c'abbiamo Rudicoso"


----------



## Marco23 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sembra più scarso di yanga mbiwa


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Dicembre 2015)

La Roma poteva prendere molto di meglio anzi poteva non vendere Romagnoli, cmq ha la vita difficile con Digne che tatticamente e un disastro


----------



## Mou (8 Dicembre 2015)

E ricordo bene che qui qualcuno magnificava il fiuto di Sabatini per i difensori...


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> E ricordo bene che qui qualcuno magnificava il fiuto di Sabatini per i difensori...



Ero io e faccio il mea culpa , però erano 3 anni, che pescava difensori , non molto conosciuti , e che si erano rivelati forti, sperafo continuasse  , comunque è in prestito ( pagato 4 , col riscatto altri 9 ) se continua così dubito lo prenderemo


----------



## Hammer (8 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> E ricordo bene che qui qualcuno magnificava il fiuto di Sabatini per i difensori...



Mea culpa

Quest'anno non ha imbroccato manco un difensore


----------



## Mou (8 Dicembre 2015)

ahah ragazzi io volevo riderne con voi  nessun mea culpa.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ehhh ma Sabatini è un genio. Ehhh ma avercene. Ehhh il miglior dirigente italiano. Ehhh date il Milan in mano a lui.

Adesso, oggettivamente, da quando è a Roma avrà messo sotto contratto un centinaio di calciatori. Ma chi ha azzeccato? Chi sono stati i veri affari? I veri colpi?

L'unica vera scoperta per me è Manolas. Ma per il resto ha preso giocatori che non erano sorprese per me, figuriamoci per gli addetti ai lavori, gente come Nainggolan, Strootman, Pjanic, Benatia...

Ma tra loro ci sono decine di bidonazzi. Ha buttato via un capitale. Ma si sa è cosi, non esiste un dirigente che non sbaglia, tutti sbagliano. Il dirigente bravo è quello che sbaglia meno degli altri.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ehhh ma Sabatini è un genio. Ehhh ma avercene. Ehhh il miglior dirigente italiano. Ehhh date il Milan in mano a lui.
> 
> Adesso, oggettivamente, da quando è a Roma avrà messo sotto contratto un centinaio di calciatori. Ma chi ha azzeccato? Chi sono stati i veri affari? I veri colpi?
> 
> ...



Sabatini fa una cosa buona e nel frattempo ne sbaglia due, molto sopravvalutato.
Peccato perché questo Rudiger a giugno stava per andare all'Inter..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2015)

Averne di Sabatini, sa comprare e vendere,
noi con la rosa della Roma vinceremmo tranquillamente lo scudetto,
non riesco a individuare una squadra italiana che negli ultimi anni abbia fatto dei mercati migliori.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Averne di Sabatini, sa comprare e vendere,
> noi con la rosa della Roma vinceremmo tranquillamente lo scudetto,
> non riesco a individuare una squadra italiana che negli ultimi anni abbia fatto dei mercati migliori.



Finora si sta dimostrando bravo a fare plusvalenze, facendo e disfacendo squadre in continuazione. Mi sa che però vincere è un altra cosa


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Averne di Sabatini, sa comprare e vendere,
> noi con la rosa della Roma vinceremmo tranquillamente lo scudetto,
> non riesco a individuare una squadra italiana che negli ultimi anni abbia fatto dei mercati migliori.



Sì, è bravissimo a individuare il talento, per carità.. Ma quanti errori ha fatto?
Arrivato a Roma, una piazza che non vince qualcosa di importante da tempo e chi sceglie? Luis Enrique, il ché vuol dire avviare un progetto sportivo che ti porterà a vincere solo dopo tanti anni (pensiamo al Barcellona che adesso è una corazzata e che ha avviato un progetto che puntava molto sulle giovanili nei primi anni del 2000, ma che ha iniziato a cogliere i frutti del proprio lavoro solo nel 2008, quando sono stati vendute tante stelle ed è stata data fiducia ai vari Bojan, Pedro, Piqué, ecc.) e il risultato è stato un fallimento.. 
Poi prendi Zeman, che erano 15 anni che non allenava una squadra di vertice, e gli prendi giocatori non funzionali al progetto (Tachtsidis, Piris, Goicoechea) e in più tieni giocatori anche loro non funzionali (Stekelenburg, Burdisso, De Rossi, ecc.).
Poi prendi Garcìa, che ha fatto molto bene il primo anno, ma che è una capra tatticamente e che in Europa ha preso schiaffoni dappertutto con il Lille.
Senza contare il mercato sbagliato totalmente l'anno scorso..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, è bravissimo a individuare il talento, per carità.. Ma quanti errori ha fatto?
> Arrivato a Roma, una piazza che non vince qualcosa di importante da tempo e chi sceglie? Luis Enrique, il ché vuol dire avviare un progetto sportivo che ti porterà a vincere solo dopo tanti anni (pensiamo al Barcellona che adesso è una corazzata e che ha avviato un progetto che puntava molto sulle giovanili nei primi anni del 2000, ma che ha iniziato a cogliere i frutti del proprio lavoro solo nel 2008, quando sono stati vendute tante stelle ed è stata data fiducia ai vari Bojan, Pedro, Piqué, ecc.) e il risultato è stato un fallimento..
> Poi prendi Zeman, che erano 15 anni che non allenava una squadra di vertice, e gli prendi giocatori non funzionali al progetto (Tachtsidis, Piris, Goicoechea) e in più tieni giocatori anche loro non funzionali (Stekelenburg, Burdisso, De Rossi, ecc.).
> Poi prendi Garcìa, che ha fatto molto bene il primo anno, ma che è una capra tatticamente e che in Europa ha preso schiaffoni dappertutto con il Lille.
> Senza contare il mercato sbagliato totalmente l'anno scorso..



Vabbè ma se prendiamo in considerazione il budget per me il saldo è positivo.

Ha alcuni difetti (tipo prediligere sempre giocatori esotici, impuntandosi un pò troppo), ma con un budget da top club costruirebbe una buona squadra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, è bravissimo a individuare il talento, per carità.. Ma quanti errori ha fatto?
> Arrivato a Roma, una piazza che non vince qualcosa di importante da tempo e chi sceglie? Luis Enrique, il ché vuol dire avviare un progetto sportivo che ti porterà a vincere solo dopo tanti anni (pensiamo al Barcellona che adesso è una corazzata e che ha avviato un progetto che puntava molto sulle giovanili nei primi anni del 2000, ma che ha iniziato a cogliere i frutti del proprio lavoro solo nel 2008, quando sono stati vendute tante stelle ed è stata data fiducia ai vari Bojan, Pedro, Piqué, ecc.) e il risultato è stato un fallimento..
> Poi prendi Zeman, che erano 15 anni che non allenava una squadra di vertice, e gli prendi giocatori non funzionali al progetto (Tachtsidis, Piris, Goicoechea) e in più tieni giocatori anche loro non funzionali (Stekelenburg, Burdisso, De Rossi, ecc.).
> Poi prendi Garcìa, che ha fatto molto bene il primo anno, ma che è una capra tatticamente e che in Europa ha preso schiaffoni dappertutto con il Lille.
> Senza contare il mercato sbagliato totalmente l'anno scorso..



Si gli allenatori sono proprio un punto delente, con Garcia si stanno incapponendo troppo, è chiaro che hanno bisogno una novità sulla panchina che magari non stravolga il lavoro dello spagnolo ma che lo integri, un pò come sta accadendo alla Fiorentina.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Finora si sta dimostrando bravo a fare plusvalenze, facendo e disfacendo squadre in continuazione. Mi sa che però vincere è un altra cosa




Temo che sarà anche il nostro destino, comunque la rosa è sempre stata di ottimo livello


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Finora si sta dimostrando bravo a fare plusvalenze, facendo e disfacendo squadre in continuazione. Mi sa che però vincere è un altra cosa



Diciamo che da almeno quattro anni allestisce regolarmente squadre da scudetto, quindi bravo è bravo. Il suo grande limite è il non saper scegliere l'allenatore giusto; e l'unica volta in cui gli è andata bene ha avuto la sfiga di ritrovarsi contro la Juve degli oltre 100 punti


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ancora titolare questa giornata, vedremo l'epico duello Ruediger-Higuain


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ancora titolare questa giornata, vedremo l'epico duello Ruediger-Higuain



Gioca buone/ottime partite contro i migliori attaccanti del mondo(Ronaldo, Benzema, Messi , Neymar, Suarez) e della serie a( Higuain-Dybala) poi sembra uno di Lega pro contro pippe come Mbakogu o Ciofani, o Maccarone, boh sto giocatore funziona al contrario


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Gioca buone/ottime partite contro i migliori attaccanti del mondo(Ronaldo, Benzema, Messi , Neymar, Suarez) e della serie a( Higuain-Dybala) poi sembra uno di Lega pro contro pippe come Mbakogu o Ciofani, o Maccarone, boh sto giocatore funziona al contrario



Questo perché è un giocatore che se è concentrato fa bene, ma spesso spegne il cervello e fa cappellate come a Carpi.
Mi ricorda molto Zapata.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questo perché è un giocatore che se è concentrato fa bene, ma spesso spegne il cervello e fa cappellate come a Carpi.
> Mi ricorda molto Zapata.



Ce da dire che la maggior parte delle sue cappellate sono state fra Settembre e Novembre, e sono state anche pesanti alcune per i risultati( su tutte quella col Torino) tuttavia da quella partita, in avanti ha giocato sempre meglio, senza fare mai errori gravi, e nelle statistiche non è mai stato il peggiore della difesa, fino alla gara col Carpi, in cui per fortuna il suo errore è stato ininfluente.
Per me può diventare un buonissimo difensore, molt meglio di Zapata,e del suo predecessore Yanga Mbiwa


----------

